# Apple iPad mini Retina : Absence APP apple



## m.nuit (30 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Ayant fait récemment l'acquisition d'un iPad mini avec écran rétina, j'aurai aimé comprendre quelque chose qui me turlupine :
Est-ce normal que l'application Météo et Calculatrice soient totalement absent de la tablette ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## rgi (30 Novembre 2013)

oui de base elles ne sont pas sur l'ipad. Pourquoi je ne sais pas , va comprendre apple dès fois.....

Si tu veut une calculette et la méteo , prend sur l'appstore.


----------

